# FINAL FANTASY XI error message...



## civicides (May 10, 2005)

Hello!
I just finished installing PlayOnline and FINAL FANTASY XI on my home computer. When I go to start playing the game the screen goes black and I expect to see the game, however, instead the PlayOnline Viewer window appears with an error message reading:

"*Terminated as error occurred in FINAL FANTASY XI. Failed to recognize Hardware TnL.
Please check that this computer has the required specifications to run FINAL FANTASY XI.(-1)"

I believe my computer does meet the required specifications and therefore don't understand why I am recieving this error. I have installed, registered, and played this game on another computer before and never had any problems. I have emailed PlayOnlines Support, but was warned that it may take some time before they respond. I hope you can point me in the right direction... please let me know what further info would be helpful!

Thanks in advance!
civicides *


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

You will need to post your hardware specs for us to answer.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

minimum specs for FFXI are as follows ...

...
windows 98 or higher
Intel Pent3 800mhz or higher
128MB ram
7.5GB of free space (yup its that dang big XD)
56k modem or higher
anything greater than a 32MB graphics card also.

need anyhelp in teh game tho give us all a shout(well, me tidus and theoy and the few others lol) over here...

http://forums.techguy.org/t333186.html


----------



## civicides (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to me so soon!

I believe I meet the system requirements... my specs:

WindowsXP
Pentium 4 CPU 2.0 GHz
256MB RAM
80 GB harddrive (57 GB available)

*This pc was custom built so there is no specific manufacturer*
Intel 845GL uATX motherboard

motherboard features:
Intel Extreme Graphics with up to 64 MB
SigmaTel AC97 audio
Intel Rapid BIOS Boot
******************************

Also, I failed to mention that when I go to the Start menu... select PlayOnline... select Final Fantasy... select config... the config window opens but there is nothing in it! All I see is the "Default" "Help" and "OK" buttons on the bottom! 
Let me know if you need any more info.
Thanks again!
civicides


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmm that indeed is strange, what i would suggest is reinstalling it maybe? see if that works?


----------



## civicides (May 10, 2005)

Ok... I uninstalled & then reinstalled Final Fantasy XI... had to go through the 3hr update again 
Still same error message and nothing in the config window. 

I just went through the general forums on allakhazam.com and found that there was someone else having the same problem! They were told that the new update changes the video card requirements so I would have to get a new one!? I'm thinking of buying the Radeon 9550 Video Card (8x AGP, 256MB DDR)... Don't know if you suggest something else... I'm figuring this will be enough to meet the new requirements?!

I'll test it out and then post my results!
Thanks!
civicides


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

it would more than meet the requirements id think civicides.
I hope that it solves the error anyway, oh btw FF is offline as of 2.5hours time for 7hours, just incase you hadnt heard, maintenance! lol. Your outa the uk so you may be able to play later on, it socmes back on at 2am my time ><


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Here's the thing, your graphics card is onboard so it's sharing your main memory for graphics. Also you have only 256Mb (excluding video card) with Windows XP. The minimum i recommend is 512Mb. My thought on the error is that the graphics card does not (may not) support T&L.

As for a new one, I have the CHAINTECH 256Mb (and 128Mb) AGP cards. They are based on the Nvidia Geforce FX5200 chip. Both run FFXI no problems. They are cheaper and about the same technical wise. If you go to Newegg.com, you should find it cheaper.

Also the minimum hdd requirements for FFXI is 6Gb from the discs only and the extra 2-3Gb of downloading the updates for FFXI and PlayOnline's program. And if you are going to do Tetra Master also, you will probably need the updates for those to  Put it this way, it took me 6 hours (haplo can back me up on this ) to install FFXI with updates on CABLE MODEM!


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

i think you were just unlucky tidus.

But it will take sometime. Im just waiting on them to release todays update so i can start queing asap.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

i guess, I think I was installing at the time they made an new update so everyone was on it...

like my new added bit to my sig?


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol tidus the other elvaan one? lol.

maybe i should add kutu to mine...the tarutaru conscript


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PS Neweggs warehouse is in NJ so you should get it within a day from when it was shipped.


----------



## nithril (Jun 13, 2005)

i have an acer travelmate 4502 lmi. pentium m. 512 mb., 80 gb., 1.6mhz.
i have an intel 855gm graphics card and i keep getting the hardware tnl. message. i have been playing on a different computer until i just got this brand new one. i heard that i could download some driver update or something but i have seen so many different things i don't know where to start. could someone please tell me everything i need to update, and where to download it. thanks so much. anyhelp is very appreciated.


----------



## analogking (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-009239.htm

has updated video drivers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

looks like FFXI doesn't like Intergrated Intel cards...

Since you have an Acer model I would go to Acer's website for the drivers. I see from your model number that you are in Europe, so here is the direct link to Acer's drivers.


----------

